

Google launches Instant Search - antichaos
http://www.google.com/instant

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This is an explanation

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

... and more by the minute. I wonder how many we'll get.

